

Crazy Pool Vortex [video] - McKittrick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnbJEg9r1o8

======
rustyconover
Dolphin ring bubbles are also cool and involve vortices.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuVgXJ55G6Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuVgXJ55G6Y)

------
bronson
I didn't quite get why a vortex isn't a wave...

She said something about how a wave is a transfer of energy but not matter,
but this seems incomplete. Obviously matter is transferring while the wave is
passing.

I guess the technical difference that a wave will mostly return to its
original state after one wavelength? But, doesn't the vortex mostly return to
its original state after one rotation? Otherwise the food coloring would
disperse a lot faster.

Hoping there's an easy explanation.

~~~
Flenser
With a wave, water is displaced a short distance as the wave travels. Think of
loose sping, (e.g. a slinky spring) and how if you stretched it out a bit a
compression wave would travels down it[1]. Each part of the spring moves only
a little, but the wave travels the length of the spring.

With a vortex the material spinning in the vortex stays together, that's why
the dye droped into the vortex stays in the vortex and you would see it travel
across the pool, and you see smoke rings travel through the air.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3afUct2l8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3afUct2l8)

------
javiramos
Super cool! Didn't realize that underwater vortices could have shapes other
than the familiar 'tornado'. And apparently 'physicsing' is a new verb!

------
beefman
This is an awesome video. Can't stand the editing style though, with several
audio tracks cut together to continually disrupt the listener's brain. Kinda
like 'quick takes' of audio. It's seemingly become popular on youtube -- the
worst offenders are the Green brothers -- oh, I see this _was_ edited by them.
Egad.

It's still a great video.

------
donclark
Looking at this demo makes me wonder if we could compare it to a black hole.
Specifically that the vortexes are connected, that it creates a shadow (there
is no light in a black hole), and is a black hole pushing light out or away
(in another dimension or?)

------
downandout
The coolest part is at 2 minutes in when she puts food coloring in it.

------
andrewflnr
It takes a couple minutes to get interesting, but it really is an interesting
phenomenon that she's looking at.

------
jessaustin
Mods, please change link to

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnbJEg9r1o8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnbJEg9r1o8)

This "sun-gazing" site looks like the worst sort of zero-value content
aggregator.

~~~
briantakita
Content aggregators serve a useful purpose in filtering out the noise of the
internet & bringing you gems. You did watch this video because the O.P. saw
this video on a "zero-value content aggregator".

~~~
beefman
How do you know they wouldn't have seen it on youtube, if said aggregator
didn't exist?

~~~
chinpokomon
Well, we know they saw it through the aggregator because that was the link
they posted. Unless the poster is somehow rewarded for sharing the link
through the aggregator, it seems like a valid link. How else do you discover
new sites unless you use them? If there is a line that we draw to distinguish
click-bait sites from higher quality aggregators, who gets to determine where
that line is?

I'm not sure how this question applies in this case, but I think it
demonstrates that it isn't such a simple one to answer. I personally saw this
video directly on YouTube a few days ago, but I know there are countless
others I've only seen by following links.

As I reread your comment, I think I'm actually in support of your view.

